# Koan III



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 29, 2006)

The Master summoned the Student one Autumn day as the winds began to chill the fields near the school.

The Master said, 'I offer you the gift of patience.  You may recieve this gift at this moment or you may recieve it later.'
The Student replied, 'I would like this gift now, Master.'
The Master lowered his eyes and said, quietly, 'You are dismissed.'

A week later, the Student encountered the Master and said, 'Master, I am confused.'
The Master said, 'You may choose again,' and the Student said, 'I will recieve this gift, then, later.'
The Master, once more, lowered his eyes and said, 'You are dismissed.'

In the Spring, as the rains drenched the fields and filled the streams near the school, the Master summoned the Student.
The Master gazed upon the Student and the Student said, 'Master, I would decline this gift.'
The Master smiled at the student, looking directly into his eyes, and said, 'You are dismissed.'


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 29, 2006)

Now that was deep. 
Terry


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 4, 2006)

It is through trials and challenges when we learn patience.  Patience cannot be given.  This koan is very well written.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, indeedy!  That's one view that is very true.  Such a thing cannot be gifted.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 4, 2006)

True enlightenment is found when one discovers not only the "how" to answer a question but "when" as well. 

Egg, I love your Koans.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you, Lisa   I like to write them, too.

Timing is, indeed, crucial to life.  One can't simply jump in a river at any time, after all.  A quick current may batter you on the rocks!  'How' and 'When' are both very important, yes; but, there may yet be another aspect to this...


----------



## Kensai (Sep 5, 2006)

That was cool. Have you more please?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 5, 2006)

Kensai said:


> That was cool. Have you more please?


 
I probably do; but, they haven't made themselves known to me


----------



## Jenna (Oct 5, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The Master summoned the Student one Autumn day as the winds began to chill the fields near the school.
> 
> The Master said, 'I offer you the gift of patience. You may recieve this gift at this moment or you may recieve it later.'
> The Student replied, 'I would like this gift now, Master.'
> ...


Ah Egg, I really like this one  It is so fitting for the season .. and also for me personally.. For me this one is a little more sad.. I think the student has missed the gift.. the gift being a moment of shared learning and overlapping experience between the master and student.. It is akin to staying asleep a little too long and missing the most vivid colours offered by the dawn.. you can see the dawn the next morning but this one has gone.. I think the final time the Master smiles knowing that the student has missed their shared moment (the gift).. the moment has passed and will not return.. and but his smile though it is pensive is not forlorn for he knows the student has learned througth hindsight and will remember because of the manner of the teaching.. Nonetheless the particular moment has passed forever..

OK OK.. fret not.. I am returning to my cave forthwith 

Thank you for sharing 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 5, 2006)

Really missed these.  More please! :asian:


----------

